# (Q) switching roms



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

So I came from a Thunderbolt and to switch roms was a breeze. Now I am lost, I want to try Liberty instead of keeping the stock blur on my non safe mode, but want to keep running ics Roms using the safe mode method. Can this be done since my device came with .902 already installed. Also does the radio have to match the ROM, it wasn't an issue on the thunderbolt. Any help would be great, even a link to a sticky that addresses this would be great thanks in advance

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

basically from what i understand, the only rom you can use for 902 is eclipse. i just set my phone up with eclipse on unsafe and ics on safe. to do this you have to uninstall safestrap and install bootstrap. flash eclipse and whatever theme you want, uninstall bootstrap and reinstall safestrap. you won't even have to reflash your ics rom if you had ics on there all ready. you cannot flash roms on safestrap in unsafe mode hence all of the installing and uninstalling. hope this helps


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks can you help with a link to eclipse

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, it's in this same forum. click on developer forum, then on eclipse. the first one is eclipse 2.2.

or just click here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8560-rom-eclipse-v22-22712/


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, tried that. The site where the ROM is hosted had actually been pulled down. They are in the process of relocating it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Safestrap is the best way to try out new roms

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ChopperChez (Jan 29, 2012)

It is my understanding that any ROM that worked on the .901 leak will work with the .902 update. This gives us Liberty, Eclipse and Kin3tx. I think they can all be found on this forum.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13096-901-radio-working-with-custom-rom/

Sent from my Bathroom.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

ChopperChez said:


> It is my understanding that any ROM that worked on the .901 leak will work with the .902 update. This gives us Liberty, Eclipse and Kin3tx. I think they can all be found on this forum.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13096-901-radio-working-with-custom-rom/
> 
> Sent from my Bathroom.


Liberty doesn't work with 902.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

KIN3TX works fine. You don't have to replace the system files with .902 versions, but you can.


----------



## ChopperChez (Jan 29, 2012)

smokedkill said:


> Liberty doesn't work with 902.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Works fine for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

ChopperChez said:


> Works fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Liberty didn't work for me and I'm on 902 it booted but no voice or data at all.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## mendedtimbo (Dec 30, 2011)

You have to find liberty gold 2.0 for it to work on .902

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

